# Fluval Parts



## ucool80 (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knows where can I easily get the Fluval Intake Strainer With Check Valve part. It broke off on mine and I need to find this replacement part for my filter, my filter is a fluval 304. Currently my filter is non-operational since last night.

I called Big Al's and all I can say is that the person on the phone was extremely rude. PJ's has asked me to speak to the manager who will come in later in the afternoon.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

there should have been a parts list with part # when you got the filter...unless you got it used. the # might make it easier to order.


----------



## ucool80 (May 12, 2008)

I can find the part number that is not the problem, the problem is finding a store which carries fluval parts. Big als has it online but it will take too long to get delivered,

This is the part im looking for:

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/edealinv...664&siId=1317677&catParentID=18011&scId=18011


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

oh that part.....there's a check valve in it? I didn't think my 303 had one.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Do you actually need that? My 404 doesn't have one and it works fine. 

I think I may have one for the 304 at home. I'll check tonight and let you know tomorrow. If you want it tonight, PM me you phone number and I'll call you if I find it.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

My 104 doesn't have one. Why do you think you need one?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

or is it just the strainer part you need?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ordering from BA isn't too slow. Usually gets to me 2 days after I order it. 

Are you sure it's non-operational? Looks like a lot of people are getting by. For a strainer, you can just cover the intake with a mesh in the mean time.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I do have one if you still need it. There is no valve inside it though.


----------

